# Put my mind at ease!!



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

Please tell me that pregnancy is out of the question or at least highly unlikely.

My fourth baby is now three months old. I have not had a period yet, but I did have several instances of sporadic spotting after 6 weeks postpartum. None in about three weeks now, however.

DH and I have DTD on several occasions, and a few times we have been totally careless, enjoying the 'security' of exclusive breastfeeding... yada yada, I know we're terrible...

Anyways it's probably unrelated but a few times in the last week and a half or so I've become lightheaded. I've also been very very tired, and the last few days, I've been constipated, which is totally unlike me except when I'm pregnant (I eat very well, lots of veggies and fiber...) It hadn't even occurred to me that I even COULD be pregnant until I had a vivid dream of taking a pregnancy test and getting a positive... that was last night...

SO, I just want to be told "Don't worry, it's almost IMPOSSIBLE for you to be pregnant"...

Or not.

Ahhhg. I'd better take a test just to ease my worried mind, right?


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

lol... very reassuring.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

It's almost impossible. But it has happened. I got pregnant at 3mnths pp. Although I have a history of getting my fertility back very early. I would say for the average person it's highly unlikely. I would like to say that a lot of times postpartum hormones will give you the same symptoms of pregnancy. There have been more than a few times that I was convinced I was pregnant again very early, but it was just the hormones. I've learned to expect that feeling now. But I would say probably not, but yes take a test if your worried.


----------



## honey-lilac (Jun 30, 2009)

I was pregnant at my 6 week checkup, still nursing (well, pumping) round the clock and attached at the hip to the baby. (Co-sleeping, babywearing, etc.) I had my kids 10 months apart.

ETA: We only had one "oops" moment.

Sorry if that's a downer!


----------



## FtMPapa (Nov 13, 2006)

I believe the LAM rules are something like this (Google for confirmation!)

1. Exclusively breastfeeding (this means on demand, around the clock, no more than four hours between feedings during the day, no more than six hours between feedings at night, and pumping doesn't count).

2. No bleeding or spotting since 8 wks PP (anything earlier is considered lochia, anything later is considered a period)

3. If you follow 1 and 2, it's 98% certain that you're good for six months, after that, ovulation could return before the spotting, and you could catch that first egg.

So, uh, it depends. But it sounds like it's unlikely you're pregnant, OP. Take a test to make sure.


----------



## CLH_X3 (Nov 26, 2009)

so.... preg or not?


----------

